# Réinitialisation complète d'un iPod Touch



## iDanny (1 Novembre 2009)

Hi,

J'aimerais virer toute info perso de mon iPod Touch, pour le revendre.

J'ai utilisé le menu *Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Effacer contenu et réglages*, qui après une double confirmation, met environ 1h à tout effacer.

Une fois cette opération terminée, je suis obligé de le connecter à iTunes sur mon Mac, sinon impossible de le démarrer. Dans iTunes, je choisis "configurer un nouvel iPod", et je me retrouve effectivement avec un iPod qui semble comme sorti d'usine.

Pourtant, quand je lance l'App Store ou iTunes sur l'iPod et que j'essaie de télécharger qqchose, il me demande le mot de passe pour mon compte, dont on voit toujours l'e-mail !
Pas très anonyme 

Quelqu'un sait comment faire pour effacer ces infos ?

Merci 

---------- Post added at 12h47 ---------- Previous post was at 12h34 ----------

Bon j'ai trouvé, suffit de se déconnecter dans iTunes sur le Mac 
Si ça peut servir à qqun qui passe par là...


----------

